#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-25
<kaendfinger> Hello!
<kaendfinger> It's kendfinger
<kaendfinger> I've switched to kaendfinger for my usernames now :P
<prp-e> Hi
#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-26
<prp-e> Hi
<prp-e> Hi
#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-01
<jackyalcine> hey JoseeAntonioR
<jackyalcine> it's good to be around :)
<JoseeAntonioR> jackyalcine: hey!
<jackyalcine> how are things?
<jackyalcine> I feel a bit out of touch here.
<JoseeAntonioR> jackyalcine: all good, all good
<JoseeAntonioR> playing lots of COD:BO2 while vacations last, starting school on Monday :(
<jackyalcine> lucky, I have yet to get that game.
<jackyalcine> I hear it's freaking awesome!
<JoseeAntonioR> jackyalcine: it is! got COD:BO?
<jackyalcine> not even :(
<jackyalcine> only Halo 3, 4 and Borderlands 2
<jackyalcine> and Red Faction
<jackyalcine> that's all :'(
<jackyalcine> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> I still need to get better on this, I suck playing
#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-02
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, \o
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, \o\
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, jam jam jam
<vibhav> Exams here :(
<SergioMeneses> what are you doing?... I'm testing Lubuntu versions
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<vibhav> Writing autopkgtest
 * vibhav was applying for MOTU
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, omg that is awesome
 * SergioMeneses wish become motu someday
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: pitti said if we could work together to get atleast 5 autopkgtests into the repositories, he would endorse my application
<vibhav> I mean 10, not five
<SergioMeneses> perfect then vibhav
<vibhav> So, 7 down. 3 more to go
<SergioMeneses> and do you have to do it this weekend?
 * SergioMeneses hugs vibhav 
<vibhav> I am trying to
 * vibhav hugs SergioMeneses 
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: btw, I am also working on a chess engine these days
<SergioMeneses> :)
 * UnderControl waves hi to SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, \o
<UnderControl> How's it going?
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, I will work in this ugj on testing more than other fields
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, jam jam jam
<UnderControl> Jam! I wish I could do something useful this jam.
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: ah
<vibhav> Okay, I need to bother pitti now
<vibhav> See you guys later
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, good luck!
<vibhav> thanks
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<UnderControl> SergioMeneses Yeah, main problem is I'm on a limited internet connection until I have time to deal with my ISP.
<SergioMeneses> UnderControl, I have a similar problem... I dont know why my internet connection is too slow at nights
<UnderControl> Its slow for me at nights because usually the spectrum gets full with people coming home from work.
<UnderControl> And I'm dreading buying a new modem.
<SergioMeneses> you have to
<UnderControl> Yeah, modem hunting is not fun. :(
<SergioMeneses> ok UnderControl and vibhav see you tomorrow! bed time
<SergioMeneses> morning guys!
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, what happen about the motu thing?
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: I wrote another autopkgtest
 * vibhav is waiting for pitti to sponsor it 
 * SergioMeneses thinks vibhav rocks
<vibhav> Haha
<vibhav> That's nothing great though
<vibhav> SergioMeneses: Dude, learn a programming language
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<vibhav> Then you can do this stuff too
<vibhav> It's fun
<SergioMeneses> Im it engineer
<SergioMeneses> I am trying to learn python and django, when I have time enough
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, https://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2013/03/02/ubuntu-global-jam-day-1/
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o morning due!
<SergioMeneses> or evening xD
<smartboyhw> SergioMeneses, good night:P
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, good night
<SergioMeneses> vibhav, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly
#ubuntu-youth 2013-03-03
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, around?
#ubuntu-youth 2014-03-02
<prp-e> Hello.
<Mikaela> Hi
#ubuntu-youth 2015-02-25
<MHell> NAZI YOUTH MORE LIKE TIT
<Mikaela> benonsoftware: with that banmask, you allow this peron to come with normal client or freenode webchat. try *!*@*188.80.194.103 instead
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I realised that just after setting it. Thanks. :)
<Mikaela> you're welcome
